# Parking Sensor Stopped Beeping on 2008 Altima. HELP!!



## Muneebsohail (Feb 16, 2014)

The parking sensor on my 2008 Altima used to work fine. Recently I noticed that the beeping sound while reversing has gone a bit low and just yesterday it stopped beeping overall:|. Please can someone help me with changing the Speaker for the Parking sensors or advise what is wrong with the sensors and how can they stop beeping all of a sudden


----------



## Johnnydeepwell (Feb 4, 2014)

It's probably not the sensors. It's usually the speaker that is bad on the dash in front of the steering wheel. Just a couple sun panels on the dash and you can get to the speaker. I've replaced a lot of speakers for that reason. If you press the button for the sensors does the light illuminate? If it does not illuminate then you have a problem with the sensors.


----------

